

Windows Server 2012 Now Available on AWS - friism
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/11/windows-server-2012-now-available-on-aws.html

======
meaty
As announced to me this morning by no less than 4 identical emails from their
aggressive marketing machine...

On a more serious note, I find windows server 2012 to be pretty unusable
remotely thanks to the new UI. The moment you log in via RDP, it goes to hell.
The only way out is server core which after login pops up a cmd.exe window.

Not impressed, especially considering as an MS partner, this will pretty much
be forced on us soon.

~~~
jconnop
Just dodge around the new UI and it's quite usable. Or better yet get Start8
and automatically skip the new UI on log in altogether (and get a win7 style
start menu as a bonus).

Why they would include a tablet oriented touch centric UI in a server product
is a matter for another discussion...

~~~
josteink
Yes. This can certainly be done. It's not ideal but it can be done.

The problem is that this a standard complaint everywhere, and that this is the
standard response given everywhere.

In doing everything they could to force Metro down users' throats in Windows 8
(which is a decision I disagree with, but can understand), Microsoft
completely failed when repeating that same judgement for a _server OS_.

Server-admins doing RDP does not want Metro. They have nothing to benefit from
metro. They will never use metro. They will not install "apps" on their
servers.

This decision has done nothing except harm Microsoft's perception among people
who would normally be the proponents of their technology.

~~~
daigoba66
I can almost let the decision to have Metro on enterprise desktops slide,
considering I use Windows 8 everyday in the enterprise and can almost fully
ignore Metro (except for the broken desktop search).

But Metro on Windows Server? It just warps my brain trying to justify that. I
cannot think of a single technical reason for it to be there. Except maybe
consolidation of shell code, and that's a crappy reason.

------
ComputerGuru
Does anyone have any good (read: not micro) benchmarks comparing Server
2012/IIS 8 to Server 2008/IIS 7.5? You'd think it's been available long enough
for that, but that does not seem to be the case...

~~~
bjg
Not exactly what you are looking for, but the bing team posted some perf
increases they saw when testing Server 2012
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/windowsserver/archive/2012/06/07/...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/windowsserver/archive/2012/06/07/bing-
com-runs-on-windows-server-2012.aspx)

~~~
Flow
That looks awesome. I wonder if I dare install .Net 4.5 on my work laptop and
see if the development cycles are faster as well. I just hate that one little
change in a C# file involves a sloooow msbuild plus a sloooow app pool refresh
:-( We're taking almost a minute on a speed quad core i7 machine with SSD.

------
bitdiffusion
Been waiting for this for two reasons: a) websocket support and b) now the
version of IIS that runs under visual studio 2012 and the server matches
hopefully avoiding any surprises (v8).

Oh - and provisioning a new server doesn't require 3 hours to apply updates
:-)

~~~
meaty
Regarding updates - yet...

